# Sarasota Area Information



## WVonthefly (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello all,

A buddy and I will be staying in the Sarasota area from July 9th-17th. I will be bringing my towee calusa and am looking for some general areas to do some fly fishing and what species should be in the area to target. Also if anyone would like to meet up, would like to meet some of the microskiff community.

Thanks


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Take a look at the flats on either side of the ICW at the south end of Siesta Key or the mangrove islands around Buttonwood Harbor on the backside of Longboat Key.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Where are you staying in Sarasota? Lots of areas from Manatee to Charlotte.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

If you have calm days. there could be big Tarpon a couple hundred yards off cruising the beach, up off Anna Maria area.


----------



## WVonthefly (Sep 4, 2016)

Snookicide said:


> Where are you staying in Sarasota? Lots of areas from Manatee to Charlotte.


We will be based out of the downtown area and will not be scared to drive to different areas and have considered spending a day or two down in the Naples and 1000 Islands area


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

WVonthefly said:


> We will be based out of the downtown area and will not be scared to drive to different areas and have considered spending a day or two down in the Naples and 1000 Islands area


Sent you a DM


----------



## WVonthefly (Sep 4, 2016)

Just came back from the trip. Thanks to Snookicide and the guys at CB's Outfitters for all the helpful information. The dock light fishing from the north Siesta Key Bridge clear down to Venice was phenomenal catching 8 species and countless fish.

When we first arrived the beach was dirty from the tropical storm but cleared quickly. Didn't see a great number of snook on the beaches, mostly singles and a couple of pairs. 

The bad part was the dead fish from Tampa were starting to wash down and were loaded up at the pass of Lido Key and were also found in the Intercoastal. When fishing Siesta Key on day I saw more snook dead on the beach than I did in the water.

Overall it was a good trip, night shift was great but the day shift left some action to be desired, probably due to the lack of saltwater experience on my part.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I wish I'd have caught this sooner. I'd have had you running that Towee like she's never run before.


----------



## WVonthefly (Sep 4, 2016)

Renegade said:


> I wish I'd have caught this sooner. I'd have had you running that Towee like she's never run before.


Next time I head that way, I will get ahold of you


----------



## 07_lt_25 (Jun 6, 2020)

Reds are crushing right now.


----------

